# Re-evaluating my collection today.



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 11, 2010)

Loosing my flashanol craving.....Please submit one suggestion so I might get my mojo back, or I may have to leap off of the Marketplace bridge.
Thanks.


----------



## lisantica (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

M6 did it for me :twothumbs


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

interesting........I see your M6 with a Peak LED Solutions Night Patrol.


----------



## lisantica (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

Now I have to go and Google that light because you know I'm a newbie.


----------



## lisantica (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

Nice! That's a good looking flashlight!


----------



## csshih (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

lol!

I volunteer a quark RGB!

lisantica -- welcome to CPF!!
nice to have another local CPF member around here.


----------



## carrot (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

I find customs like McGizmo and Muyshondt, etc, interesting. Maybe you will too...


----------



## RichS (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

I love my new Malkoff MD2 HA Natural w/ M30W and a 2 stage switch. Just got it today, and even though I am spoiled on SureFires and Leefs, this build quality, function, ergonomics, and quality of light impresses the heck out of me!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

McGizmo Haiku XP-G :devil:


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*

Thanks for your feedback....I may have to try the quark as I am reading a lot of good things about them. Don's work is simply amazing, I may look into the saphire 25 or a bargin in the market place. 
Ra Twisty intrests me- I am a bit partial to twisties and single mode- but I guess that is why I have become somewhat disinterested.


----------



## lisantica (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Quitting my collection today.*

Really wish you weren't quitting your collection.

I am in a similar situation with my camera gear right now. So I'm taking a break from it and trying this other hobby instead. 

I did go full bore into it this past weekend, but that will slow down pretty quickly as I look at my database which calculates the sum - plus, imagine my embarrassment of going overboard and making it public knowledge.

Take care, PM me anytime.
Sincerely,
Lisa


----------



## gcbryan (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*



RAGE CAGE said:


> Thanks for your feedback....I may have to try the quark as I am reading a lot of good things about them. Don's work is simply amazing, I may look into the saphire 25 or a bargin in the market place.
> Ra Twisty intrests me- I am a bit partial to twisties and single mode- but I guess that is why I have become somewhat disinterested.



Take up diving and then you can start all over with dive lights!


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 13, 2010)

I think we all go through phases where we get tired of our lights or we question why we bought so many 

For awhile I was really into the P60 style lights, but now I am moving back to the smaller lights. 
I'm also looking at modding what I already have instead of buying something new.

Oddly enough the light that has recently impressed me the most is a "lowly" 2D Rebel Mag.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 13, 2010)

Get one of FM's 3x26500 Exotic lights here with CL-1909 bulb. Check it on my charts.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 13, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> Oddly enough the light that has recently impressed me the most is a "lowly" 2D Rebel Mag.


 
Spot on.....I picked up a 3 D cell for $14.97....I think it would be hard to find a light for 3 or 4 times the price with that amount of throw.

Hi Lux! I will have to check that one out for sure.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Re-Starting my collection today.*



gcbryan said:


> Take up diving and then you can start all over with dive lights!


 
excellent point...dive lights are extremely robust......


----------



## da.gee (Jan 13, 2010)

Instead of the latest and greatest why not look around for vintage lights? I recently was gifted a "Bright Star" flashlight which had been hanging around a convent for decades. It has an amazingly bad beam and seems nearly useless but it is way cool in its own way. I need to dig up some history on it and post pics but I haven't had time. It has piqued my interest in obtaining other vintage lights.

That said, the Quark and Preon line have a lot to offer. I hadn't bought any production lights for awhile until these lights came out. Li-ion compatibility in the regular series, the pocket rocket aspect of the MiNis and the form factor of the Preon make it worthwhile to investigate. The XP-G beam is a great albeit can seem green.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 13, 2010)

da.gee said:


> Instead of the latest and greatest why not look around for vintage lights? I recently was gifted a "Bright Star" flashlight which had been hanging around a convent for decades. It has an amazingly bad beam and seems nearly useless but it is way cool in its own way. I need to dig up some history on it and post pics but I haven't had time. It has piqued my interest in obtaining other vintage lights.


 
Good point....I had a 7 C Maglite that I sold in order to purchase my first "Good Light". I still use my single or triple nichia's for up close work.
That Kel-Lite thread in the collection forum is amazing.
I have tried the Li-Ion route....but still like the NiMH convenince and form factor.


----------

